# I love hemp milk soap!



## pjfan74 (May 14, 2013)

I have fallen in love with hemp milk soap!  I love the texture of the finished soap, it has a great lather and leaves my skin feeling very soft! This is the second batch I have made with hemp milk!  I have scented it with a blend of orange EO, Peppermint EO and Patchouli EO.  Pencil line made with comfrey powder.  Top section had a bit TD mixed in for some contrast.  This was gelled.  Ungelled, it is a creamy white...very pretty as well!


----------



## kazmi (May 14, 2013)

you are really talented pjfan74!  Looks lovely.


----------



## Hazel (May 14, 2013)

Beautiful! I agree hemp milk is wonderful in soap.


----------



## Relle (May 14, 2013)

Lovely soap, not sure if I can buy hemp milk here .


----------



## pjfan74 (May 14, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Lovely soap, not sure if I can buy hemp milk here .



I find it here in health food stores, organic whole food kind of stores. It is with the soy, almond, goats milk etc


----------



## Hazel (May 14, 2013)

Relle - 

Check around the organics section in a grocery. That's where I found it. However, I have seen hemp protein powder and I've wondered if it could be dissolved in water in place of hemp milk. 

If you can't find hemp milk, you may be able to find hemp seeds and make your own milk. Of course, you wouldn't have to add the extra ingredients like agave, vanilla or lecithin. 

http://healthyblenderrecipes.com/recipes/raw_homemade_hemp_seed_milk/


----------



## Relle (May 15, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the info, I'll go on the hunt, however I don't like my chances, it is Australia after all and not the US, you have so many more choices than us. I think trying to get hemp seed will be less likely than milk.

If you can't find hemp milk, you may be able to find hemp seeds and make your own milk. Of course, you wouldn't have to add the extra ingredients like agave, vanilla or lecithin. 

Hazel, now how am I going to milk hemp seeds, it would have to be a very small stool :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## theath2010 (May 15, 2013)

That looks great I really like your pencil line


----------



## pjfan74 (May 15, 2013)

theath2010 said:


> That looks great I really like your pencil line


 
Thanks!  I have to admit though, I must have gotten a bit heavy with the pencil line...one piece of soap broke apart after I cut it on the line...

I had a hard time trying to decide what color and what to use for the pencil line in this one!


----------



## kazmi (May 15, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Hazel, now how am I going to milk hemp seeds, it would have to be a very small stool


----------



## Hazel (May 15, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Hazel, now how am I going to milk hemp seeds, it would have to be a very small stool



Smarty pants! :roll:



Really - thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Relle (May 20, 2013)

Well, I've looked and asked and they think I have two heads, obviously no hemp milk here :thumbdown:.


----------



## judymoody (May 20, 2013)

Gorgeous soap!  I'll have to put hemp milk on my "to try" list.

I love hemp oil in soap even if it is more fragile than some others.


----------



## Hazel (May 20, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Well, I've looked and asked and they think I have two heads, obviously no hemp milk here :thumbdown:.



Bummer! Can you find hemp protein? I've seen it in health food stores and some larger groceries.


----------



## Relle (May 21, 2013)

This is what I've found out Hazel, from an online site.

Australia is the ONLY WESTERN COUNTRY IN THE WORLD WHERE THIS HIGHLY NUTRITIOUS FOOD is still banned. Even the USA—where hemp cultivation is still against the law–allows consumers the numerous benefits of hemp.


----------



## Hazel (May 21, 2013)

That's odd. It's very nutritious and it's not like you can get high from it. I guess I can't even mail you any because we'd both get in trouble with the authorities. But maybe they'd let us share the same cell. That might be fun!


----------



## Relle (May 22, 2013)

How would we make soap in a cell ? Do you think they would let us have caustic ?

btw - I wasn't yelling in my post, that's the way it was cut and pasted.


----------



## Hazel (May 22, 2013)

I think they'd only let us do MP but they might allow us to use a hemp base.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 13, 2013)

Very pretty!! and I do LOVE  milk soaps, but hemp milk is something I haven't tried...hmmm I may have to look into that.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 13, 2013)

I love the color and the line you made in it. Now you've given me something else to look for! I'm in Ca. so it shouldn't be difficult for me to find hemp milk. I can get hemp seeds easily but they're not shelled (bird supply stores have them). I think that I could probably make the milk with the seeds anyway though and just strain them out later. Now I need to go and find a good hemp soap recipe!


----------



## sethshap (Apr 20, 2015)

I would love to know how to make that.  Hehe


----------



## ourwolfden (Apr 21, 2015)

I watched a you tube video last weekend (and I can’t remember who it was because I watched about 4 hours of soaping you tube videos **blush**) where they took hemp hearts and put them in the blender with water and then strained it to make their own hemp milk?

I however wonder about the shelf life with a hemp milk.  Would it be like hemp oil?  Or it would it be more along the lines of using coconut milk or goat’s milk in soap?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 21, 2015)

Though this topic is 2 years old.  I would suggest starting a new topic for information.  I have seen Hemp milk in health stores.   I've not used it though.


----------



## bigchungus69_ (Jan 19, 2020)

I know this post is from some years ago I was interested in making a hemp milk soap and wondering if you could post your recipe? They look lovely!


----------



## artemis (Jan 19, 2020)

bigchungus69_ said:


> I know this post is from some years ago I was interested in making a hemp milk soap and wondering if you could post your recipe? They look lovely!



When I find an interesting old post, I click on the original poster (or the person I am asking) to see if they are still active here. The original poster hasn't "been seen" in 3 years. In that case a I start a new thread with my question to see if anyone else has an answer.


----------

